# آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة كهربائية على مدار اليوم وبتكلفة مجانية



## رشيد الديزل (15 أغسطس 2009)

تواصلا لمسيرة اختراعاته نجح المخترع السوري غياث الرفاعي في ابتكار آلة ميكانيكية كهرومغناطيسية تولد الطاقة الكهربائية على مدار 24 ساعة متواصلة بتكلفة مجانية تقريبا، وعمرها الافتراضي يتراوح ما بين السنة و14 شهرا، لتعاود العمل مرة أخرى بقطعة ميكانيكية بتكلفة بسيطة، وبطاقة 5000 واط A22.2أمبير و220 V فولت،50 H هرتز بتيار متناوب.

وحسب المخترع السوري فإن كل مواطن عربي يستطيع أن يحصل على الطاقة الكهربائية على مدار اليوم مجانا دون الحاجة إلى مصادر الطاقة المختلفة لتحويلها إلى طاقة كهربائية كالرياح أو مشتقات البترول كالبنزين أو الديزل أو الغاز.



يقول غياث الرفاعي: "الاختراع الجديد عبارة عن آلية ميكانيكية كهرمغناطيسية مهمتها توليد الطاقة الكهربائية على مدار 24 ساعة وهي تختلف جداً عن AMVITRE الالكتروني، فالآلية الجديدة بسيطة جداً في تصنيعها إذ لا تحتاج إلا منظم الجهد العالي أي V660 فولت لينخفض إلى V220 فولت ونحتاج إلى محولة الجهد من DC تيار مستمر إلى تيار متناوب ومحركV12 فولت لبدء تشغيل تلك الآلية المبتكرة، وخراطة وتسوية قطعة ميكانيكية وتحمل في رأسها قطعة فحمية صناعية لتدور مع المحرك ومكثف عامل تحسين استطاعة، وحافظة فحمية وملحية يتم عند دوران المحرك توليد الطاقة الكهربائيةV660 فولت ويدخل الأقطاب الثلاثة الموجب + ليدخل إلى منظم الجهد العالي ويدخل إلى محولة الجهد منDC تيار مستمر إلى تيار متناوب لينخفض إلى V220 فولت وبهذا نكون استهلكنا الطاقة الكهربائية مجاناً".

ويضيف الرفاعي: "حلم الشعب العربي قد يتحقق بامتلاك الطاقة الكهربائية بتصنيع هذا الجهاز تجاريا، وأنا مستعد لتوصيل الفكرة لأي مستثمر جاد، ومستعد لمناقشتها مع الأساتذة المتخصصين".

وفي آخر حديثة يتألم الرفاعي للواقع العربي بقوله: "كلنا نعلم أن الغرب عندما يخترعون شيئا ويصنعونه، فإننا نحن العرب نقتنع به اقتناعا تاما لنحصل على مصنوعاتهم واختراعاتهم بمبالغ باهظة الثمن، ولكن الجهات العربية المعنية لا تهتم بالمخترعات العربية، ولا يجد المخترعون التشجيع والدعم المالي لاختراعاتهم بهذا جئنا باختراعنا البسيط الذي كان حلم كل مواطن عربي بحاجة إليه".


----------



## الساحر (15 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور جدأأأ علي هذا الموضوع الهام .....ولكن هل هذه التجربة مجربة من قبل ؟؟؟؟


----------



## رشيد الديزل (15 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز انا لم اجربها لانها ليسة بالبصاطة التي تتوقع تقبل شكري وتقديري


----------



## وضاح اليافعي (15 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخونا رشيد على هذه المعلومه ونتمنى منك ان تتحفنا بمزيدا من المعلومات في مجال الطاقه وشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات: وضاح اليافعي


----------



## msandah (25 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع اكتر من رائع بس وين المخترع انشأله المغترعين بيفودونا بأختراعاتون مو بس نقرأ عنها انا شايف كل مخترع بدو اختراعو على مستوى الشركات الكبرا ومستوا العالم وماحدا عميصل وبتمنا انو يفودونا وحاجة يستنو فرصت العمر نحنا دول مستهلكة والله يكرمو


----------



## الساحر (25 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي هذه المعلومة


----------



## monsif2003 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

وشكراً على الموضوع.كل عام وأنت بخير..


----------



## kemo333 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى ما هى النظرية المبنى عليها هذا الجهاز ارجوا الرد سريعاا لانى مهتم جداا بموضوع الطاقة الحرة وشكرااااا


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (2 يناير 2010)

متى نجد اهتمام بالمخترع العربي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لماذا لا تقوم الشركات الخاصة بدعم اختراعاتهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## د حسين (2 يناير 2010)

*مسلسل جديد*

تحية طيبة
مع احترامي للجميع ...... هذا مسلسل جديد من اللف والدوران...


----------



## سمير شربك (7 يناير 2010)

في سوريا قسم تابع لوزارة الأقتصاد يحوي جميع الأختصاصات 
ويدرس الأختراعات المقدمة لهم ضمن شروط مطلوبة 
والذي يكون بحثه مميز ومفيدا ولم يتطرأ له أحد يأخذ برءة اختراع 
وتساعده الدولة وتقيم معارض للمخترعين وتشاركه بها


----------



## حارث سامي (21 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي { رشيد الديزل } على هذا الأختراع
أدعو لك بالموفقية التامة وأن يسخر لك من يأخذ بيدك ويدعمك معنويا ً وماديا ً
الرجاء رفدنا بالصور لملحقات هذا الأختراع ولو كانت مفردة وغير مترابطة مثل ( قطعة ميكانيكية + فحمية صناعية ) أو غيرها من القطع المذكورة .


----------



## رشيد الديزل (22 مايو 2011)

الرفاعي لا يريد الايضاح اكثر لانه الاختراع اخذ جهد منه ولايريد ان يحرم من الاستفاده منه مادين وارجو من الاخوه اتفهم


----------



## engahmad1984 (23 مايو 2011)

شيئ جيد ولكن ليست مجانية بالكامل لاستخدام بطارية وهي بحاجة الى شحن


----------



## عمار الحداد (23 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخي علا هذا الاختراع ولاكن بريد توضيح اكثر للفكره


----------



## SMART2TROY (25 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا والتوفيق للمخترع


----------

